

Google Web Toolkit showcase: TeamPostgreSQL - johnyzee
http://www.teampostgresql.com
We have finally released TeamPostgreSQL, web-based administration and team platform for PostgreSQL. I ran a small beta here on HN a few weeks ago.<p>The application uses a sophisticated AJAX web client and as such is a good showcase for what can be done with GWT in that arena. The interface is complex yet dynamic and customizable and service invocations are fast and immediately reflected on the client.<p>The server is realized by a slightly modified Apache Tomcat, supporting the well-known JEE features with regards to security, deployment, dynamic configuration etc.<p>If you'd like to check it out, the download is available at: http://www.teampostgresql.com
======
johnyzee
We have finally released TeamPostgreSQL, web-based administration and team
platform for PostgreSQL. I ran a small beta here on HN a few weeks ago.

The application uses a sophisticated AJAX web client and as such is a good
showcase for what can be done with GWT in that arena. The interface is complex
yet dynamic and customizable and service invocations are fast and immediately
reflected on the client.

The server is realized by a slightly modified Apache Tomcat, supporting the
well-known JEE features with regards to security, deployment, dynamic
configuration etc.

If you'd like to check it out, the download is available at:
<http://www.teampostgresql.com>

